# motorcycle chain grease



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

I've currently walked away from chain drive 'bikes, not just for the lubing issues but also for the rear wheel cleaning - and that was before I came across this forum and the whole car detailing thing.

My current bike has a belt and now I've treated the rear with FK1000P cleaning is an absolute pleasure.

However, that's rather limiting my choice and I can see myself returning to the chain-gang in the future.

So, what is the best way to clean chain grease off and reduce maintenance to something simple?

Are chain cleaners and products like Gunk going to damage the paint? Do regular alloy wheel cleaners have any impact on grease/oil fling? For chain maintenance reasons, I can see myself fitting a scott-oiler if I go back to a chain bike.

Thanks


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Grime out clears grease very easily and effectively and safe on paint


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

A lot probably depends on the bike (and paint it has) you buy. 
I had a yamaha r6 that autoglym degreaser would strip the paint off the rear wheel & dulled it. Yet on other bikes it has been fine. 
A Scott oiler is a nice way of keeping the chain tip top with minimal fling onto the back tyre when set up right. 
If you buy a TL1000 99% of them come with a nice tiny leak near the front sprocket that will serve as a Scott oiler for you lol...
Muc-off seem to do a good job of keeping on top of my rear wheels currently with a coating of wax every now & then


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Gunk is what I've always used on my bikes, fine on alloy and metal, can stain some plastics though so best to avoid. But not an issue for wheels


----------



## nobbles (Feb 23, 2013)

Try tar remover


----------



## wlmoate (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi,

Regards chains, I never use grease or chain wax (they just create a sticky surface for dirt to attract to and turn into an abrasive paste). Use gear oil as recommended by the chain manufacturer, it is cheaper and if applied with a brush you won't get any fling. 

If your budget stretches then get a Scotoiler, chains last forever and any small and I mean small amount of fling is easily washed off with soap and water no special chemicals needed.

Wayne


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow, the Britemax Grime Out description makes it sound like the new wonder chemical for the 21st century!

I'll have to get some and try it

Thanks Kimo  and thanks everyone for the other replies too - sounds like the Scott-oiler will be the way to go.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

v1nn1e said:


> Wow, the Britemax Grime Out description makes it sound like the new wonder chemical for the 21st century!
> 
> I'll have to get some and try it
> 
> Thanks Kimo  and thanks everyone for the other replies too - sounds like the Scott-oiler will be the way to go.


It's a very under rated product

Great on tyres, arches, engines etc


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

WD40 have a motorcycle section and is very good imo, 
http://www.wd40specialistmotorbike.co.uk

And it is sold in Halfords too









Hope this helps


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If you're cleaning a chain then muc off is the best but I thought this guy was after oil that had splattered the paint


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Kimo said:


> If you're cleaning a chain then muc off is the best but I thought this guy was after oil that had splattered the paint


I hadn't fully read and understood the first post haha, my bad s
WD40 is still a good shout though, always does the trick for me


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

I clean the chain with diesel. Also, after wiping the remnants off with an old MF cloth, I wipe the wheel with the diesel soaked cloth. This gets all the chain gunk off and is the cheapest too. Don't use petrol as it damages the O rings though.


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

Has anyone tried the WD40 chain cleaner on wheels...?


----------



## hazzaman (Jun 13, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD. 

Literally removes all crap from my chain and anything that's been slung onto wheels etc, and leaves it nice and shiny. Just spray and agitate with a paint brush and power wash off.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't use oil anymore for that reason, scotoilers are bloody terrible for it

I use wurth dry chain lube, no fling because you can't see anything, yes you have to put it on every so oftern but they also do a small can ideal for touring

Never have a drop of anything on wheels or under tray now


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Dougnorwich said:


> I don't use oil anymore for that reason, scotoilers are bloody terrible for it
> 
> I use wurth dry chain lube, no fling because you can't see anything, yes you have to put it on every so oftern but they also do a small can ideal for touring
> 
> Never have a drop of anything on wheels or under tray now


What this guy said...Scott Oilers are awful things for lazy people (they don't even lube the chain as good either) and usually people forget to top up the scott oiler reservoir and it runs dry then the chain never gets lubed anyway. Brake or chain cleaner and Wurth's dry chain lube is the way to go if you ask me. Penetrates then goes a little thicker but clear to stop fling. Worked in a Triumph main dealer for 7 years, used to talk people out of scottoilers and into just buying a can of dry chain lube.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't have any issues with chain grease but I use Wurth - High Performance Dry Chain Lube which is great and isn't sticky so doesn't attract dirt and I get very little if any lube fling: http://www.sportsbikeshop.co.uk/motorcycle_parts/content_prod/29605

I've had some really bad chain lube in the past such as RockOil and Silkolene fully synthetic which were both very "wet" and used to fling like crazy. I used to use wax to remove the chain lube, I had a cheap tin of Turtle Wax and would just apply some to a cloth and wipe the chain lube away. WD40 also works well.


----------



## D7ntk (Nov 4, 2013)

I use a dry lube on my gixxer but also seal the rear end with poorboys but I dont get any fling at all I only grease mine everyone 3 months . Also use a sp90 on the chain acts as a sealant


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Paraffin is what I use for cleaning the chain. Does as good a job as any chain cleaner I've ever used.


----------

